# Hippodrome / Tonkers Nightclub Ripley



## timbobbins (Jul 18, 2013)

The hippodrome was originally built as a theater in 1913 but soon outgrew itself and was extended to the rear with the addition of an auditorium built at 90 degrees to the original theater. The original building was stripped out and used as the entrance to the auditorium. The main auditorium was split horizontally and what was the balcony became a first floor cinema. The original stage and stalls area of the auditorium was later used as a bingo hall and then a nightclub which closed around 5 years ago. 

The auditorium still exists although seating and floor coverings have been removed. Most of the original plaster and features have been stripped out and what remains is an empty shell. The original projector room which was erected to the rear of the auditorium on a series of steel beams when it became used as a cinema still remains.
The ground floor nightclub has been abandoned and has been mostly left to decay. The first floor bar which operated in the first floor area of the original building has been completely stripped out along with raised floor areas.

Photos below:




DSC_1082 by surprisehippo, on Flickr
Frontage as seen today




DSC_1073 by surprisehippo, on Flickr
Internal view of frontage from first floor bar area




DSC_1072 by surprisehippo, on Flickr
Internal view of frontage from first floor bar area




DSC_1070 by surprisehippo, on Flickr
First floor bar, the stairs lead to the toilets and the main auditorium




DSC_1095 by surprisehippo, on Flickr
Staircase access from foyer to auditorium




DSC_1096 by surprisehippo, on Flickr
View from the entrance to the rear of the auditorium. The door at the top gives external access to the projector room.




DSC_1097 by surprisehippo, on Flickr
View accross the auditorium. There is an old poster display surround




DSC_1098 by surprisehippo, on Flickr
Looking towards the front of the auditorium where the cinema screen was. Originally you would have been stood on the balcony looking at a void to the stage below. 




DSC_1102 by surprisehippo, on Flickr
Fire exit from the auditorium




DSC_1114 by surprisehippo, on Flickr
Looking up to the fly tower




DSC_1124 by surprisehippo, on Flickr
Original theater ceiling features




DSC_1129 by surprisehippo, on Flickr
Nightclub below the auditorium (formally Tonkers). The stage is original.




DSC_1136 by surprisehippo, on Flickr
Nightclub bar area looking towards the stage




DSC_1137 by surprisehippo, on Flickr
Old bar




DSC_1151 by surprisehippo, on Flickr
View from the stage




DSC_1154 by surprisehippo, on Flickr
On stage!




DSC_1157 by surprisehippo, on Flickr
Old WC / Changing room to side of stage




DSC_1159 by surprisehippo, on Flickr
Entrance area to nighclub




DSC_1163 by surprisehippo, on Flickr
Entrance and pay desk for nightclub




DSC_1165 by surprisehippo, on Flickr
Entrance to nightclub from foyer




DSC_1167 by surprisehippo, on Flickr
Cinema listings board in foyer




DSC_1191 by surprisehippo, on Flickr
Storage area below stage




DSC_1195 by surprisehippo, on Flickr
Old boiler room below stage




DSC_1215 by surprisehippo, on Flickr
External view of projector room - this was the only access!


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 18, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!  
Excellent first report!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jul 18, 2013)

Superb first report and cracking pics thanks


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 18, 2013)

Nice first report, thanks. That's gotta be the ripley in yorks I guess, not ripley in surrey?


----------



## timbobbins (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks for the comments! Should have been more specific... Of course there's more than one Ripley! This is the Ripley in Derbyshire. Confusingly the hippodrome was called "The Oxford Hippodrome" as it was built opposite Oxford Street.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 19, 2013)

Great first report!


----------



## Tizzme (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks for the report,and welcome.


----------



## SnakeCorp (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice work with the report.


----------



## leftorium (Jul 23, 2013)

I remember going there when it was a cinema - I think I lied about my age to get in and see ghostbusters - I guess that dates me


----------



## andib (Jul 25, 2013)

i remember going to see the last film there Point Break, would love it to reopen like the one at belper. And had a few good nights in tonkers aswell sticking to the floor.


----------

